# Blending chicken into a puree



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried to blend chicken into a puree which can be drunk?

I have read Derek Poundstone blends 1kg a day into 2.5 pints of water after boiling it for half hour then drinks it over two meals.

I have also read of another BB who did this before.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Never tried mate, sounds rotten though. You gonna give it a go?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen vids of a Japanese BB (can't remember his name) liquidising frozen chicken breasts and necking it.

Sounds rank to be honest so good luck with that.


----------



## sbeast007 (Oct 12, 2007)

ive done it...cooked ona george foreman theni cut it up into little chunks then threw it into a blender with some strong squash....tastes ok ucan still taste the chicken even with the strong squash....after a while tho i started to really go off chicken even the smell of cookin it was makin me feel ill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

shouldnt be tooo rank, add a couple of herbs and such and it may resemble a sloppy soup, i reckon its a good idea lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> shouldnt be tooo rank, add a couple of herbs and such and it may resemble a sloppy soup, i reckon its a good idea lol


Why not just make good chicken soup anyway!?

The chicken protein isn't degraded by simmering (unlike grilling at a higher temp) and with onions and other vegetables is called "Jewish Penicillin" as it's so nutritious and fortifying!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Eddie Abew (SP) does it all the time.. saw him at the gravesend classic talking about it..

never tried it but too much chicken makes me feel sick unless its KFC or nando's


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

sbeast007 said:


> ive done it...cooked ona george foreman theni cut it up into little chunks then threw it into a blender with some strong squash....tastes ok ucan still taste the chicken even with the strong squash....after a while tho i started to really go off chicken even the smell of cookin it was makin me feel ill.


Why would you want to do somthing so gross :confused1:

making a nice chicken soup thats more like it if your board

of just eating chicken on its own.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

doesnt sound to nice to me. chicken soup would be a good shout.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Did it once with nandos and spicy rice. It was late and was not upto eating and figured why not. Was like a salty soup. I do it with tuna so clean chicken breast wont be that bad.

veggies, onion and chicken might be nice actually.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Have done this many times, i usually blend it in with some rice or cous cous and water and add half a tea spoon of marmite for taste.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> I've seen vids of a Japanese BB (can't remember his name) liquidising frozen chicken breasts and necking it.
> 
> Sounds rank to be honest so good luck with that.


Me too, he's actually dead now


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i blended my yorkshire terror pretty scrumpcious i thought

think id rather eat it i have no trouble getting my protein into me its my carbs i struggle with fills and bloats me thats y i use waxy startch or blend me oats much easier then

soup would be good though i was thinking of doing that and putting it in a flask for work maybe blend some mushrooms in it too

few slices of wholemeal bread

happy days


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If you slow cook chicken in some gravy/stock while you are at work, its so tender it falls apart. Stick this in a blender and you have a thin chicken soup, would be a nice winter warmer!

SD


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> that sounds disguisting - would be like eating vomit :ban:


ditto to that hun :ban:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Homemade chicken & sweetcorn soup is nice.

1 big bag of chicken breasts (asda 1.4Kg)

3 tins of smart price sweetcorn

1 chillie

2 onions

1 or 2 garlic clove

chicken or vegetable stock

chillie powder or mixed herbs

2 slabs of thin or medium thickness egg noodles.

Cook all of the ingredients except the noodles, and use a blender on them ( a stick blender works well too ) until a fine slurry. Boil the noodles then chop them up (not blend), and stir into the base. Tastes lush, makes loads, very very cheap and is extremely filling.

Defattened soya mince (Tescos is very cheap - look for the 800g bag) can be added to the base for additional protein and for bulking out the soup if you want it to last longer.

J


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I've blended chicken with some stock cubes and water, that was fine to drink as soup, the above recipe sounds good too, but TBH if I am drinking it, I'll have a protein shake, better quality amino profile, save the chicken for dinner.


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Homemade chicken & sweetcorn soup is nice.
> 
> 1 big bag of chicken breasts (asda 1.4Kg)
> 
> ...


that looks nice, think ill give it a go over the weekend:thumbup1:


----------

